# Ebene unsichtbar machen



## DieHeizung (11. Februar 2002)

Moin, moin.
Ich hab also 3 Ebenen. 2 davon will ich unsichtbar machen. Wenn ich das also tu, sind die eben unsichtbar, aber wenn ich die Datei jetzt als .jpg speichere, sieht man den ganzen Umriss des Bildes, was aber als .psp-Datei unsichtbar war/ist.

Wie mach ich das, dass man nur die erste Ebene sieht?

DieHeizung


----------



## Dunsti (12. Februar 2002)

einfach vor dem Speichern als JPG die nicht sichtbaren Ebenen löschen 
aber vorher als PSP mit allen Ebenen speichern zur Sicherheit!


Dunsti


----------



## DieHeizung (12. Februar 2002)

Entweder ich mach da irgendwas falsch, oder es geht nicht  

Ich hab einfach ein bißchen Schrift mit nem Schatten. Das Bild ist ja viereckig und wenn ich eine Ebene mit der Schrift habe, wird als 
.jpg-Datei auch das viereckige gezeigt, also das was um die Schrift da ist was ja unsichtbar sein sollte.


----------



## Dunsti (12. Februar 2002)

ach so .... jetzt versteh ich  

das geht nicht mit JPG, da JPG keine Transparenz unterstützt.

Lösung: speicher das Bild als GIF ab, und bei dem "Speichern unter"-Dalog wählst Du zuerst "Compuserve Graphics Interchange )*.gif)" aus, und klickst dann auf "Optionen..." (unten rechts)
In dem nun erscheinenden Fenster gibst Du an "Version 98a" und "Non-interlaced" und klickst auf "GIF-Optimierung"
Wieder erscheint ein Fenster, und da gibt's unter den Registern unten (neben einigem anderen) den Punkt "Transparenz". Dort gibst Du an "Bestehende Bild- oder Ebenentransparenz übernehmen"

so müsste es gehen 

hope that helpz


Dunsti


----------



## DieHeizung (12. Februar 2002)

Ahhhh...

Vielen Dank 

Ich dachte niemals dass es einen so großen Unterschied zwischen .jpg und .gif gibt.

Danke

  DieHeizung


----------

